# How to get rid of face fat?



## thoyal (Jan 1, 2022)

Any facial exercises for getting rid of face fat, especially in the jaw area? Can devices like Jawzrsize get rid of face fat? 

I have a pretty lean body but there's still fat on my face. How do I get rid of this stuff


----------



## Deleted member 14978 (Jan 1, 2022)

same bro. get buccal fat removal. exercises are cope


----------



## Deleted member 16782 (Jan 1, 2022)

, staying hydrated, keeping face hydrated, avoiding salt, carbs, sugar in your diet. + cardio . Chewing will make it worse.

Otherwise testosterone


----------



## Deleted member 1660 (Jan 1, 2022)

thoyal said:


> Any facial exercises for getting rid of face fat, especially in the jaw area? Can devices like Jawzrsize get rid of face fat?
> 
> I have a pretty lean body but there's still fat on my face. How do I get rid of this stuff


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 1, 2022)

There's no such thing as isolated "face fat" unless you're eskimo/Siberian or have a thyroid condition. You're most likely either fat and/or recessed. Get bimax or go to the gym.

Odds are all you need to do is get out of your room and go outside and workout like 99% of the other "incels" on here. Meanwhile I've been doing all the softmaxxes listed on this site since I was 15 and still a recessed ugly dog. It's all basic normie knowledge that everyone does. If you needed this site to tell you to do it, odds are you're just an extremely non-NT autistic nerd.


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jan 1, 2022)

Fat is spread, if you lose weight so will your cheeks.
Check your thyroid though


----------



## Lux (Jan 1, 2022)

if your face still looks fat with lean body it's likely a problem with facial bone mass


----------



## TeenAscender (Jan 1, 2022)

Surgery


----------



## Deleted member 11770 (Jan 1, 2022)

your fatter than you think, loose weight and stop complaining


----------



## thoyal (Jan 1, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> There's no such thing as isolated "face fat" unless you're eskimo/Siberian or have a thyroid condition. You're most likely either fat and/or recessed. Get bimax or go to the gym.
> 
> Odds are all you need to do is get out of your room and go outside and workout like 99% of the other "incels" on here. Meanwhile I've been doing all the softmaxxes listed on this site since I was 15 and still a recessed ugly dog. It's all basic normie knowledge that everyone does. If you needed this site to tell you to do it, odds are you're just an extremely non-NT autistic nerd.


I'm not fat


----------



## thoyal (Jan 1, 2022)

ecstazy said:


> your fatter than you think, loose weight and stop complaining


How can I get even leaner?


----------



## Deleted member 10125 (Jan 1, 2022)

A lot of it could be water retention. Try setting a day where you drink 2 cups of black coffee, eat 3 bananas, and drink a ton of water.

If you see a significant improvement it means you need to fix your sodium/potassium ratio, sodium makes you retain water and potassium helps you flush it.

Otherwise try getting your thyroid tested...


----------



## polio (Jan 1, 2022)

thoyal said:


> I'm not fat


what is your diet ?

Sugar, Salt, Carbs can cause bloat

your body doesnt look fat but your face does


----------



## Deleted member 11770 (Jan 1, 2022)

thoyal said:


> How can I get even leaner?


Damn that's strange


----------



## thoyal (Jan 1, 2022)

polio said:


> what is your diet ?
> 
> Sugar, Salt, Carbs can cause bloat
> 
> your body doesnt look fat but your face does


I know it's strange. Why is only my face fat 

I do eat a lot of junk but I also work out consistently. I've been working on drinking more water, so maybe that should help.


----------



## polio (Jan 1, 2022)

water retention from junk food maybe


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 2, 2022)

thoyal said:


> I'm not fat


Post a pic of your side. Your abs are barely visible too so you can get a lot leaner. You still have a lot of fat on your body.


----------



## Preoximerianas (Jan 2, 2022)

baboom babadabibi said:


> A lot of it could be water retention. Try setting a day where you drink 2 cups of black coffee, eat 3 bananas, and drink a ton of water.
> 
> If you see a significant improvement it means you need to fix your sodium/potassium ratio, sodium makes you retain water and potassium helps you flush it.
> 
> Otherwise try getting your thyroid tested...



What would you even say to your doctor about why your wanting your thyroid tested?


----------



## curlyheadjames (Jan 5, 2022)

calorie deficit track with myfitnesspal eat what u want as long as its under 1400-1500 calories use a food scale don't eat any of moms cooking and in a few motnsh you'll be rip


----------



## Deleted member 16861 (Jan 5, 2022)

Also drink so much water that you have to piss every ten minutes


----------



## Deleted member 15601 (Jan 5, 2022)

jNu2 said:


> , staying hydrated, keeping face hydrated, avoiding salt, carbs, sugar in your diet. + cardio . Chewing will make it worse.
> 
> Otherwise testosterone


Chewmaxxing is a good thing. Stop misinforming people.


----------



## fl0w (Jan 5, 2022)

baboom babadabibi said:


> A lot of it could be water retention. Try setting a day where you drink 2 cups of black coffee, eat 3 bananas, and drink a ton of water.
> 
> If you see a significant improvement it means you need to fix your sodium/potassium ratio, sodium makes you retain water and potassium helps you flush it.
> 
> Otherwise try getting your thyroid tested...


Legit advice


----------



## fl0w (Jan 5, 2022)

thoyal said:


> I'm not fat


High cortisol can cause water retention and bloated face, even creatine can do this.

to fix cortisol, try quitting caffeine and consume a high carb whole food diet, good carb sources like potatoes, sweet potatoes and bananas, get plenty of sleep, this usually fixes my bloated face 

you could try supplementing with ashwagandha, vit c 4000mg and magnesium. I follow this routine after intense cutting regime of 2-3 weeks and it leans out my face, dropping water which *masks the actual fat loss.*


----------



## thoyal (Jan 5, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Post a pic of your side. Your abs are barely visible too so you can get a lot leaner. You still have a lot of fat on your body.


----------



## Bewusst (Jan 5, 2022)

Crowz said:


> same bro. get *buccal fat removal*. exercises are cope


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 5, 2022)

@thoyal You need bimax asap. No amount of weight loss will work since you're extremely recessed.


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Jan 5, 2022)

I dont think your face looks that fat, but your jawline should be more defined.

The maxilla is recessed though, in particular the upper maxilla and orbital bones. I dont think bimax can change that much in the orbital area.

The recession isnt too bad though, nothing on your profile looks super repelling.


----------



## thoyal (Jan 6, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> @thoyal You need bimax asap. No amount of weight loss will work since you're extremely recessed.


Thanks for the honesty. You sure no natural remedies will work? If so, what surgeries should I look into?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 6, 2022)

thoyal said:


> Thanks for the honesty. You sure no natural remedies will work? If so, what surgeries should I look into?


You'd need to consult with blackpilled bimax surgeons.


----------



## Deleted member 15065 (Jan 6, 2022)

Light ur face on fire that will burn away the fat


----------



## chadmanlet04 (Jan 7, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> @thoyal You need bimax asap. No amount of weight loss will work since you're extremely recessed.


can't pm you, can you pm me for a side profile rating?


----------



## Deleted member 16552 (Jan 14, 2022)

If you lean your body, your face will follow.

Use Olay Retinol (purple jar) at night, Regenerist (red jar) 2x daily.

Get a stainless facial roller off Amazon. Use it at night. 

Get a JawzRsizer and use it.


----------



## polio (Jan 15, 2022)

VanillaFaceFuckBoi said:


> If you lean your body, your face will follow.
> 
> Use Olay Retinol (purple jar) at night, Regenerist (red jar) 2x daily.
> 
> ...



I'm considering buying a facial roller. How long do you use it?

Does it give you temporary results on bloat ? Or does it drain fluids you have on your face over the time ?


----------



## Deleted member 16552 (Jan 15, 2022)

polio said:


> I'm considering buying a facial roller. How long do you use it?
> 
> Does it give you temporary results on bloat ? Or does it drain fluids you have on your face over the time ?


Use it every night, preferably after applying Olay Retinol. I have seen noticeable definition in my face after about a month. It reduces puffiness and drains water and fluid from your face. 

I'll throw on a movie on Prime or some shit and roll my face for 20-30 minutes. Just firm, gentle rolls not like using a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Whatashame (Dec 29, 2022)

Deleted member 16782 said:


> , staying hydrated, keeping face hydrated, avoiding salt, carbs, sugar in your diet. + cardio . Chewing will make it worse.
> 
> Otherwise testosterone


wtf testosterone has to do with it


----------

